# Control PC via HDMI with RIHD?



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm not entirely sure where to put this, or if it's even really relevant to this forum, but I may as well ask.

I have my PC connected to an AVR via HDMI. The AVR supports RIHD. Is there anyway to have my PC accept play/pause (etc) commands over RIHD from my AVR's remote? This would be handy.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello themoodude,

I am pretty sure there isn't any way... AFAIK, HDMI for PC doesn't accept RIHD or other form of remote control over HDMI (CEC)... I have tried myself in the recent past when messing with an HTPC project with no success.

I did a little research and came up with a workaround though... I cannot vouch for how it works...

Android Yamaha Remote
AnandTech - Pulse-Eight USB CEC Adapter Review


----------

